# Building a grooming room



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I can so relate. I have a very bad back and am prone to sciatica. So (thank God I live with a renovator) when we began our big overhaul here, one of the first jobs that got tackled was a new laundry/grooming room. The raised tub has saved me from days of bedrest post grooming. You will be so pleased. Hoping it gets done quickly for you so you can reap the benefits!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> Next thing I know I hear banging and out comes the tub. I ask how long do you estimate this is going to take being the perfectionist he is I'm sure it will be great when he is done, I just hope it is before christmas or he will try and use this as my gift nice try!!! LOL


Lucky girl!! I am envious but happy you will be getting a break on your back. It is tough bending to bath several dogs.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

so jealous- havin ga new house built right now (RTM) got the mudroom but no doggy bath area- HOWEVER I think i'll be able to put booster bath in the mud room by the w/d just won't be a permanent thing


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

My hubby built me a groom room and I use it ALOT. I couldn't justify the expense to purchase a booster bath thingy so instead I had hubby build me a tub which was cheaper. We got a double laundry sink, he cut out the divider in the middle (it's all one piece so there is no gap where the divider is) and he screwed the legs in place and reinforced them with wood on the insides for strength. Anyway it's great, easily holds large dogs. I have a 70lb spoo who comes in (the only large breed dog I groom for a client.) and there are no troubles with the tub supporting his weight. I loves it  

He's a so so pic of the tub with my Irish terrier friend I used to handstrip before I quit working so much.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh I am SO green with envy!! I would love to have a designated area for bathing and drying the dogs!! I am trying to talk my husband into it, but he is dragging his feet! :fish:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> My hubby built me a groom room and I use it ALOT. I couldn't justify the expense to purchase a booster bath thingy so instead I had hubby build me a tub which was cheaper. We got a double laundry sink, he cut out the divider in the middle (it's all one piece so there is no gap where the divider is) and he screwed the legs in place and reinforced them with wood on the insides for strength. Anyway it's great, easily holds large dogs. I have a 70lb spoo who comes in (the only large breed dog I groom for a client.) and there are no troubles with the tub supporting his weight. I loves it
> 
> He's a so so pic of the tub with my Irish terrier friend I used to handstrip before I quit working so much.


PERFECT! I've looked at those double laundry tubs and I wondered how I could get rid of the split in the middle!! I guess it can be done!! so glad you shared this...I think it's the most cost effective option!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> PERFECT! I've looked at those double laundry tubs and I wondered how I could get rid of the split in the middle!! I guess it can be done!! so glad you shared this...I think it's the most cost effective option!


Or you could go to a Habitat for Humanity store and buy a used bathtub. Sometimes they have killer deals and it helps you and helps others.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Or you could go to a Habitat for Humanity store and buy a used bathtub. Sometimes they have killer deals and it helps you and helps others.


good idea!!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

in the next fue weeks i am redoing my bathroom at work to make it easier to bath the dogs... ill post pics when its done


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wonder pup I was looking at the sink that you pictured I was thinking that this would be cost effective way to go.
But I think my hubby is really getting into this he called me today and said look at these tubs I saw on Petedge not like him at all I'm usually the big spender.:shock:


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

we bought this tub PetEdge: Edemco Steel Grooming Tub with Backsplash 

in 1997, still have it. And then when I built the new grooming shop we ordered 2 new ones. the newer ones are not as well made, but very serviceable. 

a friend bought this one PetEdge: Alternate Images
and the bottom rusted right away...

I like these tubs because they are free standing and you can move them.

another nice option for built in tubs is to buy the fiberglass or plastic RV tubs. still big enough for a large standard, but doesn't take up space like a full sized bathtub


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

here are the RV tubs 

RV Shower Tub from Lyons on Sale


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

yup, it's super easy to cut the divider out. he did it with a saw and then sanded the rough edges down. easy easy  i like that it's light weight and can be moved easily. plus if i happen to stain it during a dye job on jazz then i dont feel bad b/c the tub was cheap lol. i'd feel bad if i'd spent alot on it.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I've been looking for one of those double laundry tubs, I like that it's already the right height and I wouldn't really need the hubby to build anything.... 
here's another bathtub I found, I wonder if it's from an RV because it's pretty small? 
Small Bathtub - Belleville Home/Garden Items For Sale - Kijiji Belleville

and here's a laundry tub I found that would work to cut the middle out... but it's almost $200 so, although it's way cheaper then the tubs from PetEdge, I'm holding off on buying it just yet... we have too many other projects on the go right now! lol








Home Hardware Product Details


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

umm WOW, almost 200 bucks is amazingly expensive for that tub. Mine was less than a hundred at lowes. We had to special order it through the store but there was no additional charge to do so. Took about a week to come in I think? Anyway no way would I have payed 200 bucks for it. The one in the picture has metal legs but you don't need them really. The plastic ones do just fine though they DO have to be screwed into the tub to make them perm. otherwise they just might fall off. My husband then just screwed small peinces of wood on the inside of the legs to brace and reinforce them and make them stronger though I am not 100% convinced I needed them. It does make he tub a bit more stable though I guess. For larger dogs I am glad he did it. He also fixed the drain so that the tub drains out the dyer vent into the yard so the only plumbing he had to do was the actual water hookups. Easy, plus it waters that whole side of the yard in the front which is nice. I don't have a big hose comming out the side of my house or anything either lol I was worried about that when he told me his plan. You can't even see the drain from outside, just the extra green grass. It also prevented any worries about getting hair in the drains since I do breeds other than poodles in the tub 

Another thing to think about is lighting is you're planning to do anything other than just bathe dogs. Hubby again went to lowes and bought two long flouresent lights and then did the electrical himself. They hang right over the table and provide enough light to groom though on larger black dogs I do still get shadows sometimes. I wish I had a window in there, it would help alot.


----------

